# Evangelism....CHICK STYLE



## satz (Feb 11, 2005)

What do all of you think of the chick tracts?

Are they sound? If not is there any redeeming value in them at all?

I read a couple on some other site for the first time today.

All i can say is....yowsers! this definitely ain't the Four Spiritual Laws...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 11, 2005)

I appreciate some things that J. Chick is trying to accomplish; however, he is not reformed in his theology. 

There are better choices:

http://www.mountzion.org/see.html


----------



## satz (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I appreciate some things that J. Chick is trying to accomplish; however, he is not reformed in his theology.
> 
> There are better choices:
> ...



I thought that would be the response. Well, he does think the pope is the devil's puppet...that' one area he is closer to the views of calvin then most of today's churches.


----------



## Peter (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



True.

I like some of Chick's stuff (you can view it all online www.chick.com). As far as cartoonists go, I prefer Vic Lockman, he's totally reformed: http://viclockman.com/

Cartoons on the RPW, Exclusive Psalmody, Infant Baptism, etc:
http://viclockman.com/main.htm?worship.htm~main

WSC and Psalter in cartoons: http://viclockman.com/catechism.htm

[Edited on 11-2-2005 by Peter]


----------



## Authorised (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.wittenburgdoor.com/archives/whichcircle01.html


----------



## crhoades (Feb 12, 2005)

I recently purchase) Vic Lock man's cartoon book About theonomy-God's law http://viclockman.com/main.htm?law.htm~main

He also has one on patial preterism 
http://viclockman.com/main.htm?lastdays.htm~main

Come on Adam! Order it!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 12, 2005)

RHEMA CARDS


----------



## crhoades (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I like the Bible!


Fundy!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 12, 2005)

Bible..yeah thats a good book


----------

